# Cherry Fruit Tree wood for smoking.



## ribrat (Feb 15, 2014)

I have friends that will be removing there Cherry fruit tree orchard in the spring due to it being unprofitable. my question is. Is the wood from a cherry fruit tree safe for smoking use. or is it mostly cherry wood hardwood is used?


----------



## venture (Feb 15, 2014)

Grab it!

Season it!

Enjoy it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## flash (Feb 16, 2014)

Our black cherry in Florida is a huge tree, probably not the same as the one you are speaking of. It is one of my main woods to use when smoking. I like to mix it with oak and pecan.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd think it would be good stuff. I've used fallen branches from ornamental cherry trees here in DC and gotten great flavor and color.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Don't even think about it. Go get that Cherry!!!! It's great smoking wood.


----------



## jaybaks (Apr 22, 2014)

I use a lot of cherry, pear, and apple wood.  Get all that you can.  It is a great wood


----------



## colt black (Jul 1, 2014)

I use cherry then finish the last few hours with pecan. Time depends on what im smoking. Tastes great.


----------



## bear55 (Jul 1, 2014)

Cherry=Outstanding


----------



## specificimpulse (Jul 1, 2014)

Cherry is my favorite wood for poultry and ribs.  Can't go wrong with that.


----------

